# Goat's milk Laws in TN?



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

can anybody point me in the direction of details on laws for selling goats milk and products made from goats milk) for pet use in TN?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Try this site. Good luck!
http://www.realmilk.com/


----------

